# Multiple Locos on a DC Layout



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it okay to run two or three locomotives together on a DC layout if their speeds are fairly close together, or does it damage the motors? I need multiple engines for heavy trains, but I don't want to ruin my 80+ dollar locomotives.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've done it for years without problems. As long as they have roughly the same speed there should be no issues. I tend to put the faster engine in front, but once they are under the weight of pulling it balances out. Don't gun the throttle and if you notice or hear wheel slip from the front engine back off the throttle a bit. I'm currently running three Kato engines for a modern mixed consist of my UP and BNSF stuff without issue. I have a rise that requires at least 2 engines to make it up with the 40 cars I'm pulling.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

As Bone said no problem, Just make sure you have enough amps! I'm currently running four with a railpower 1300, however the controller does get pretty warm after long sessions and has tripped the overload once but that was just me going for broke running everything!


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I use an MRC 1370 and have no issues running three trains with it. A great and cheap DC power supply. I have the Kato double cross kit for my unitrack layout and use it to power both ovals. When the trains cross the power zones they don't even flicker, even when I run two separate consists and the end up on the same oval.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

No problem. I also have been doing this for years using multiple units for pulling a long train on a grade. My old Atlas Alcos all run at the same speed.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

It's perfectly okay to run multiple locomotives together on regular DC power, as long as they run at about the same speed. If one engine is slightly stronger, I usually put that in front. The other thing to watch for, is the power pack has enough amperage to operate all the locomotives together, without overheating. On a decent power pack, you can usually run 3-6 (sometimes more) N scale locomotives at the same time, if they all behave themselves, and the power pack is strong enough to handle the electrical load. It really depends on how powerful the power pack is, and how much amperage the locos need.


----------

